# Selling My Fragtank



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Selling my custom built reef ready 20x20x12 cube fragtank as an all in one system. It comes with AI Prime (non hd), stand and sump. Skimmer not included. This tank has a built in Refugium and over flow at the back 4". Please note the tank had a minor crack at the return which was fixed by JT Customs Acrylics since John built it and since than it has been running with no issues whatsoever for 2 years now. I am selling it because I don't need it anymore since maintenance of 2 tanks(my display) is a bit too much..The sump is. Custom built and only one month old which includes Ato chamber. It's a perfect system that can be used as a fragtank or a qt or a display. I am asking $500. For faster response pls text me 6472671164


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## univalreef (Apr 2, 2014)

Can you post picture of the overflow?


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

univalreef said:


> Can you post picture of the overflow?


Sure here it is. Water overflows into Refugium than enter the over flow thru small circular holes u can see.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Rookie2013 said:


> Sure here it is. Water overflows into Refugium than enter the over flow thru small circular holes u can see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weekend bump. Light sold fragtank and sump still available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Mods kindly close this thread as I have created a new one with picture heavy. My apologies for any inconvenience. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

